# Hen harvest.



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Kearly Shuffle said:


> Good job, my friend! I knew if they were out, the Hen Master would have found some by now. I hope you are well!


You need to quit posting so much...
Just kidding, always good to hear from you and see your finds!

I have found several little hen "chicks" now. But they do not seem like they are going to be very large when they mature, still quite a few trees they haven't appeared on yet. 

Picked a few of these honey's today that didn't get chewed on I saw yesterday to try zig's boil and long saute on. Be awesome if that worked out, my other spot hasn't "popped" with them yet. But these got attacked quickly and there were more all around the tree, this photo was from yesterday...

Good luck Y'ALL!!!

View attachment 227001


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

My favorite hen tree has 2 chicks! I'm so happy to see them. I also found a few other chicks and one that was past prime.

The honeys are really coming on as are the abortive entalomas. I still haven't had the guts to try either one.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

always a good idea to just try a few at first and leave some in the fridge. I've had a couple different kinds that did not agree with my stomach. still going strong but I wont eat them again.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Gees, this rain is going to splash a lot of dirt up into those I saw and left the last couple days. Didn't even go there today, gonna let them mature and see what gives in the next day or two. Should be some fresh flushes too, I mean I hope there is!

I really wish it would have cooled down. From what I am seeing they'll probably be stunted when they do mature.....ain't over yet though, just starting around here!


----------

